# Happy B-DAY apbtmom76 aka Tye girl



## DMTWI

IT'S YOUR B-DAY!!!!!!!! :woof: :clap: 


Have a great day!


----------



## Sadie

Awe happy b day my Hugga bunch girl I hope your day is filled with happiness and lots of hugs.


----------



## Mach0

Hey Tye - you know you are my buddy. I want to wish you a happy bday and enjoy it as much as possible. :hug:


----------



## Eagle

Happy B-day...:hammer: LOL...


----------



## MY MIKADO

Happy Birthday Tye!!


----------



## Xiahko

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## apbtmom76

DMTWI said:


> IT'S YOUR B-DAY!!!!!!!! :woof: :clap:
> 
> Have a great day!


ahhh Davo, you are too much. Thanks and I will, it has been awesome so far 



Sadie said:


> Awe happy b day my Hugga bunch girl I hope your day is filled with happiness and lots of hugs.


:d Lubs ya T, so far it has been. my nieces got home and I got loads of them plus Odie is a hugger  Now we are made for each other I'm tellin ya  <<< See the smiles



Mach0 said:


> Hey Tye - you know you are my buddy. I want to wish you a happy bday and enjoy it as much as possible. :hug:


HUGS Thanks Freddie  I'm gonna try to enjoy the rest of the day 



Eagle said:


> Happy B-day...:hammer: LOL...


Hugs Eagle, thanks a bunch 



MY MIKADO said:


> Happy Birthday Tye!!


Awww yay, hugs Sharon thank you 



Xiahko said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


 Thanks Catie, ya knwo I know ya name but I always wanna start it with a "C" to distingush between you and the other Katie, cause I never multi qoute  hahahha :hammer: Hugs


----------



## Eric

Happy bday Tye!! Hope its an awesome one and a good way to start the week


----------



## 9361

I already called you, and said it on facebook.... hehe BUT HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carriana

Happy Birthday my fellow Leo! Rawr!


----------



## Black Rabbit

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!









LOLL just kiddin, love you Tye


----------



## Luvum

Tye, I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT

Happy birthday xxxxxxx


----------



## ames

Hope its great!


----------



## Saint Francis

Happy Birthday sexy gal!!!! Make it one to remember (in the morning)


----------



## apbtmom76

Eric said:


> Happy bday Tye!! Hope its an awesome one and a good way to start the week


lol Eric it was a great day. I got a new pup and a new pocket knife, a Kershaw no less  HUgs



Shes Got Heart said:


> I already called you, and said it on facebook.... hehe BUT HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!


lol Goo, love ya girl, thanks  Hugs



Carriana said:


> Happy Birthday my fellow Leo! Rawr!


WOO HOO Leo's ROCK  Thanks Carrie.  Hugs



kg420 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLL just kiddin, love you Tye


lmaooo Krystal, that scared me, Love ya too, HUGS



Luvum said:


> Tye, I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!


Thanks you lady, it was quite wonderful 



MISSAPBT said:


> Happy birthday xxxxxxx


lol Thanks Livy  Hugs



ames said:


> Hope its great!


Thanks AMy, it was a good day for sure  Hugs



Saint Francis said:


> Happy Birthday sexy gal!!!! Make it one to remember (in the morning)


lol Christian, thank you so much, it was definately one to remember  Hugs


----------



## EckoMac

My GF had minor surgery so I haven't been on too much. Sorry I'm late Tye. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76

oh no girl, is she ok?? And no worries, thank you so much  It was a good day


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

happy belated birthday  i kinda missed this thread for some reason so i figured i d try to make it up... lol if im tool late for belated birthday well happy early birthday


----------



## Firehazard

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TYE !!!!upruns:!!!!! Hope you had a GREAT DAY...............


----------



## apbtmom76

lol Stoner, I had a great day, got a new pocket knife and dinner  And chilled with my nieces before they moved 

Thanks Stan, Hugs


----------



## angelbaby

wow I so missed this thread, Happy belated birthday TYE


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

apbtmom76 said:


> lol Stoner, I had a great day, got a new pocket knife and dinner  And chilled with my nieces before they moved
> 
> Thanks Stan, Hugs


oooh new pocket knife is it shiney? i got a cheapie a couple months ago for like 9 bucks its spring assisted i love it


----------



## American_Pit13

kg420 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLL just kiddin, love you Tye


Not sure how I missed this! Happy Very late birthday! Maybe I gotch on FB.....lol


----------



## apbtmom76

lol Holly you did, no worries, thanks chica, HUGS


----------



## save_HUTCH

Mwahaha I have nothing to say































oh yea happy Berfday


----------



## apbtmom76

hahaha silly boy, thanks a ton,  hugs


----------



## apbtmom76

angelbaby said:


> wow I so missed this thread, Happy belated birthday TYE


Thanks girl  Hugs



stonerreakinhavok said:


> oooh new pocket knife is it shiney? i got a cheapie a couple months ago for like 9 bucks its spring assisted i love it


Yep brand new Kershaw, nice edge and it fits right in my pocket, yeah I'm a tom boy, I've carried one on me since I was like 5 years old, lol. Mine is also spring assisted and you can switch the clip that holds it in your pocket from one end to the other


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

so jealous XD tanto or regular blade?


----------



## apbtmom76

regular blade, i wanted a tanto but my friend couldn't find one, is cool, is nice, will have to get pics and share  I carry it with me everywhere, just like I did my old blade, is funny to see the looks on people's faces when they see a chick with a pocket knife in her pocket


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

lol love me a chick that carrys a pocket knife. I never leave home with out it just like my lighter


----------



## apbtmom76

hahaha same here, I always have a lighter or three on me, ok i get pics in the a.m. and post them here, it's a really nice knife and comes with a lifetime warranty


----------



## EckoMac

apbtmom76 said:


> oh no girl, is she ok?? And no worries, thank you so much  It was a good day


Just more back issues. She'll make it.

How was your birthday? Did you party like you're 21?


----------



## apbtmom76

Oh well healin vibes sent, i know how the back problems go for sure. HUgs

And shoo tyeah I did, I always party like that on my b-day


----------



## EckoMac

Right on! As it should be.


----------



## save_HUTCH

About knifes, I am about to get a Kershaw, always liked their style and performance. Great knives even though they are a little pricey.


----------



## apbtmom76

Yeah this one was roughly $60.00 plus tax, hahah only reason I know is cause I was given the reciept just in case I needed to use the warranty on it. I am a huge fan of Kershaw, I may be gettin a different one, my friend wanted to get me something else but knew I liked Kershaw, so that is what he got me


----------



## Eagle

There's another type of blade known as Cold-Steel. They can open doors, pierce locks, cars, ect, and maintain their sharpness. 
Prices start at $80 if I remember. And they are worth it. 
Life time warranty as well.


----------



## apbtmom76

Hmmmm Eagle maybe I can get one of those for x-mas  Sounds nice for sure


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Eagle said:


> There's another type of blade known as Cold-Steel. They can open doors, pierce locks, cars, ect, and maintain their sharpness.
> Prices start at $80 if I remember. And they are worth it.
> Life time warranty as well.


imma have to check that out seems like a pretty serious blade


----------



## apbtmom76

lol Stoner if ya get one ya gotta get pics and share with me


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

ok definately will  probably wont be for a while though 





 thats serious right there 200lbs on the handle

http://www.coldsteel.com/recon-i.html


----------



## apbtmom76

OMg I have to have one of these, I won't ever need a gun, I'm a deadly aim with a knife, very nice Stoner thanks for the link  I promise to get pics of my Kershaw today


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

apbtmom76 said:


> OMg I have to have one of these, I won't ever need a gun, I'm a deadly aim with a knife, very nice Stoner thanks for the link  I promise to get pics of my Kershaw today


yay pics 

but those cold steel guys arent playing around japanese steel idk if they have the blades made in japan or in the use but i do know that the japanese make theeee best swords as far as toughest sharpest and some where near the lightest. im downloading their catalog right now im kinda in love with their tanto recon with out the teeth.


----------



## apbtmom76

see I want one with the teeth, very nice, and yeah you can't beat Japanese steel for anything


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

apbtmom76 said:


> see I want one with the teeth, very nice, and yeah you can't beat Japanese steel for anything


i was looking through their catalog and they sell everything machetes, swords, spears, blow guns, even kitchen block set knifes and all. these guys got the market cornered. deffinately gonna get a folder from there some day. maybe even a kitchen set


----------



## apbtmom76

Shoot yeah I want a knife period, maybe a sword. You rock for the links


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

any time


----------



## apbtmom76

lol, I really hope Santa brings me one for x-mas


----------

